# FR: onze, huit - élision devant un adjectif numéral ?



## ron2110

Hey,

Does "de onze" contract to "d'onze"?

Thanks!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.
See also de onze / d'onze, de un / d'un - élision devant un adjectif numéral ? in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Agnès E.

No, it doesn't, ron. I think it is because onze is composed by one syllable only (the final e is mute).


----------



## Gil

Non, mais il peut y avoir des exceptions, comme:
 Loc. Fam. Bouillon d'onze heures : breuvage empoisonné. 
BELLE-D'ONZE-HEURES, subst. fém.


----------



## rmain64

à partir *du 11* décembre, vous pourrez communiquer avec Diane

When you pronounce du 11, is there liaison, so that it would sound like "donze" or would it be pronounced "du onze" ?

Merci bien.


----------



## biplan02

Hi, there is no liaison between "du" and "onze".


----------



## DearPrudence

It would be pronouced "*du onze*", in 2 words.
Now I have the feeling you always pronounce the "u", unlike the "e". But I can be wrong, I had never thought about it before.
Nope, I've just realized that in colloquial language you can say "*t'as*" instead of "*tu as*". Hum ...  I would advise to pronouce anyway the "u" all the time.


----------



## CapnPrep

When you talk about dropping a vowel, it's "elision". "Liaison" is when you insert a consonant.

The number *onze* allows neither elision nor liaison.
à partir du onze décembre (not *de l'onze décembre)​à partir de onze heures (not *d'onze heures)​mes / onze enfants (not *mes z-onze enfants)​​The same goes for *onzième*.

There are some fixed expressions where you use the elided form *d'onze*


----------



## Qcumber

Il y a un *hiatus* entre "du" et "onze".
On pourrait dire que *du *régit un hiatus, qui empêche toute élision, alors que *tu* ne régit pas de hiatus, ce qui fait que son <u> /y/ peut-être élidé en français populaire.


----------



## dobry_den

Hi! I'm a bit confused as to the correct way of reading (and writing) of "11th January". Is it "l'onze janvier" or "le onze janvier"...? If the latter is correct, why there is no shortening of le onze -> l'onze?


----------



## Enelys

Il me semble que le terme correct est : "le onze". En me répétant plusieurs fois la phrase et en parlant vite, je me suis rendue compte que je "mange" le "e" et je dis : "l'onze".


----------



## Cath.S.

On élide avant onze et si vous ne me croyez pas, je vous préparerai une tasse de bon bouillon d'onze heures !  

Cependant la tendance actuelle est au hiatus :
on dit *le onze* septembre, par exemple.


----------



## Guiwald

Même avec "de", j'aurai eu tendance à dire : de onze heures.
Tout comme je dis "Le onze".

Et tout comme on dit "Le un".

Après une courte recherche, et d'après le dictionnaire de l'Académie Française :


> Quoique ce mot commence par une voyelle, il arrive, en certains cas, qu'on prononce et qu'on écrit sans élision l'article, la préposition ou la particule qui le précède. _De onze enfants qu'ils étaient, il en est mort dix. De vingt, il n'en est resté que onze._


----------



## Rach3l

i've been reading Bel-Ami by Maupassant and i came across a bit that said 'de onze' and i was wondering why its not d'onze? is it something to do with the strength of the 'on' sound? merci beaucoup!


----------



## pieanne

Yes, "on" is not a vowel sound, so you have to use "de".


----------



## Kyara78

not at all... 

L'ombre , l'onde etc.

I try to find an etymological explaination but nothing. I'd just say that you can't explain everything in French.


----------



## Aupick

Onze is a number, and other numbers resist elision in the same way:

La une du journal.
Le huitième jour.


----------



## jooleeya

Bonjour,

I am trying to write: she works from 11:00pm.

I am having trouble deciding between:
-elle travaille de onze heures du soir _and_
-elle travaille d'onze heures du soir.

What is the rule about de becoming d' and does it apply everywhere?

Merci!

Julia


----------



## gillyfr

It should be "de onze", but I don't know why. Perhaps because it could have been confused with something else originally? Effectively, the rule is de + vowel = d'.

However, if you're saying, she starts work *at* 11pm, and not *from 11pm till...*, it should be "à partir de".


----------



## ascoltate

In French, numbers are generally "h aspiré" (i.e., they don't undergo liaison and elision) -
de huit
de onze ...

the situation with "un" is a little more complicated, but in general numbers behave this way.


----------



## Bubbles_in_my_head

Yes, but you can say:

"Il ne suffit que *d'un* sourire...."

But in your case it's "de"

Elle travaille *de (from) *onze heures *à (to)* seize heures.


----------



## Zone

Technically, the elision should be done ("d'onze"). Although it's the correct rule, no one applies it, even with "que" or "de" and everyone writes "de onze".

So stick to that


----------



## ascoltate

Not true - these are considered "h aspiré" - in the case of "un", it sort of depends on if the meaning is "a/an" or "one" (so whether it's a number or not) - but of course this distinction is not usually very clear - although the judgments about when you make liaison or not _are_ pretty clear...
It would be nice to hear if there is a steadfast rule, but I don't know it...


----------



## Zone

I stand corrected. After some research, the rule here is that there is no elision before numeral cardinal adjectives (which includes "huit" and "onze").

On the other hand, the argument of the "h aspiré" doesn't make sense here, because, well, there's no h anywhere


----------



## Spain_is_different

Agnès E. said:


> No, it doesn't, ron. I think it is because onze is composed by one syllable only (the final e is mute).


 
However, we say "l'ongle", but I'm wondering if "ongle" also has an only syllabe! (the final e is again mute).

It seems "onze" is a very weird case in which there is not elision. Because the nasal sound "on" (ongle, ont, on) demands elision (at first I thought it could be like in english "a useful (...) , a university", and not "an").

Why is french so complicated??


----------



## painterroy

Usually words beginning with vowels are written like

l'orange, l'avocat, l'assiette

But what about today's date. Do I write:

C'est samedi, l'onze février 2011
C'est samedi, le onze février deux mille cent

I realize i could just write it "C'est samedi, 11 février 2011" but I want to write it out correctly.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Glasguensis

Where you are writing a day and date, it is customary to put "le" in front of the whole thing, so it would be "le samedi 11 février 2011". Writing the date in numerals in any case avoids your problem: "le 11 février".


----------



## wistou

To answer directly to the question, the following would be used:

C'était le Samedi onze février deux mille onze
C'était le onze février deux mille onze, un Samedi

"l'onze" would never be used.


----------



## spadinaboy90

Hi!

I'm wondering if there's a contraction between "que huit"

ex: il n'a que huit ans 

another example: il n'a qu'onze ans.

Merci!


----------



## marget

No, I believe that in general, there is no elision with huit and onze.


----------



## spadinaboy90

Oh okay. Thanks for your response!


----------



## AuraQuartz

Bonjour,

Je fait une présentation sur Québec pour ma classe française, et maintenant j'écris sur la population, et j'essaie à écrire la traduction français de "Demographics / of 8,000,000+ people in total" (j'ai «Données Démographiques / *[de/d']* 8,000,000+ gens au total»), mais je ne sais pas si je dois écrire "de" parce que le nombre "8" n'est pas une voyelle, ou si je dois écrire "d'" parce que le mot "huit" commence avec une voyelle.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Yendred

*de* 8.000.000

_huit_ commence par un "h" aspiré, donc il ne faut pas faire l'élision.
Notez aussi qu'en français, les groupes de 3 chiffres sont séparés par un point (.) et non une virgule (,) comme en anglais.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Donnés démographiques *de* 8 000 000 de personnes au total_



Yendred said:


> Notez aussi qu'en français, les groupes de 3 chiffres sont séparés par un point


En fait, en typographie soignée, les groupes de trois chiffres sont séparés par une espace fine insécable en français. 
Voir aussi FR: séparateur décimal et des milliers dans les nombres - virgule, point, espace, apostrophe, etc.


----------



## Bezoard

En fait, même sans le "h", on ne fait pas la liaison : «Données Démographiques / *[de]* 11,000,000+ gens au total».
On dit en effet "de onze" et non "d'onze" sauf dans le fameux_ bouillon d'onze heures_.
Néanmoins, le "h" de "huit", quoique non étymologique, nous dissuade clairement de faire la liaison.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Onze_ est en fait une exception, car normalement _de_ s'élide devant toute voyelle ou _h_ muet : _d'autre, d'entre, d'ici, d'où, d'un(e), d'y, d'heure_…

_Donnés démographiques *d'un* million de personnes au total_

[…]


----------



## AuraQuartz

Je comprends, merci!


----------



## olivier68

Connaît-on le pourquoi de l'exception "onze" ?


----------



## Terio

Je pense que ce qui nous dissuade de faire l'élision, c'est que _huit_ ne commence pas par la voyelle [y], mais par la semi-voyelle (ou semi-consonne, ou consonne semi-volcalique) [ɥ].


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas un argument, parce que l'élision a bien lieu devant le mot _huile_ (on dit _d'huile_ et pas _de huile_), alors que ce terme commence par la même semi-voyelle.


----------



## Bezoard

Exactement, et _huître_.


----------



## olivier68

Je repose : Connaît-on le pourquoi de l'exception "onze" ?
@capello : c'est vous-même qui avez introduit le "onze" dans la discussion ;-)


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis le premier responsable de l'introduction de "onze" dans le fil. Mais en fait cet élargissement ne me paraît pas inutile, car la règle semble être qu'on ne fait pas, aujourd'hui, la liaison avec les numéraux commençant par une voyelle, à l'exception notable mais irrégulière de "un/une", peut- être en raison de son statut mixte d'article indéfini.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Connaît-on le pourquoi de l'exception "onze" ?


Selon Littré :


> La prononciation de onze comme s'il était précédé d'une aspiration vient de la tendance du vieux français à faire précéder d'une h les mots monosyllabiques ou du moins les mots à une seule syllabe sonore, commençant par une voyelle : haut, huit, huile, huître, etc.



P.S.: J'ai finalement fusionné les deux discussions et rétabli le message supprimé.


----------



## Bezoard

L'explication de Littré n'est pas satisfaisante pour "huile" et "huitre" dont le "h" n'entraîne aucune aspiration. Du reste, dans les trois mot "huit, huile, huître", le "h" purement graphique a été mis pour différencier ces mots de leurs homographes "vit, vile et vitre" (quand le v et le u étaient la même lettre). Bref, cela plombe totalement son explication pour la disjonction faite avec "onze".


----------



## olivier68

Merci @Maître Capello pour avoir rétabli cette discussion intéressante quant au "huit" et "onze".
J'avais déjà lu je ne sais plus où l'explication proposée (j'ignorais qu'elle venait de Littré) en termes de monosyllabiques ou pas. [un peu hors-sujet : le même problème se pose dans la poésie latine : peut-on élider un monosyllabique ? Parfois, cela risque de changer le sens].  En français, on dira bien : _l'ail_ mais _le houx_... Ce sont bien 2 monosyllabiques à rapprocher respectivement de "onze" et de "huit".
Dans les textes d'Etat-Civil ou registres paroissiaux français, on lit assez indifféremment, dans les dates "_le onzième (de)_ janvier" ou "_l'onzième_ (de) janvier", avec une plus forte occurence pour "le onzième". Par contre, je n'ai jamais rencontré "_l'huitième_ de janvier", mais toujours "_le huitième_".


----------



## Terio

On dit aussi une pièce _de_ un dollar,  un billet _de_ un dollar (et non _d'un_ dollar). Mais je ne sais pas si c'est systématique.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, on peut dire les deux et on dit les deux. 

_un billet *de* un dollar_ 
_un billet *d'*un dollar_ 

Par ailleurs, c'est l'élision qui semble être plus fréquente selon ce Ngram.


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait de cette page de la BDL : Banque de dépannage linguistique - Élision devant un nombre en lettres


> On fait généralement l’élision devant le nombre _un_, surtout quand il est suivi de décimales. Par contre, on ne fait pas l’élision si _un_ désigne un chiffre ou un numéro, ou encore si on veut insister sur l’idée de quantité ou de mesure.
> -  Marie-Ange a la somme *d’un dollar *cinquante dans sa tirelire.
> -  Cette distributrice de café n’accepte que les* pièces de un dollar.*


Bien que je ne raffole pas de l'outil Ngram, je pense aussi que l'élision est plus fréquente.
Mais dans le deuxième  exemple, avec pièce, je ne serais pas portée à la faire.

Par contre (la pièce familièrement appelée_loonie_ ou _huard _date de 1987) je dirais : _ 
J'ai encore deux ou trois anciens billets d'un dollar.  _


----------



## Terio

Dans la langue de tous les jours, c'est ce que je dirais aussi. Cependant, à un niveau plus soutenu ou plus technique je dirais :

_Il collectionne les billets de un dollar_ plutôt que : _Il collectionne les billets d'un dollar.
Il m'a payé avec deux billets de un dollar américain_ plutôt que _Il m'a payé avec deux billets d'un dollar américain_.
_On ne trouve plus en circulation les anciennes pièces de un dollar en argent_ plutôt que : _... les ancienes pièces d'un dollar en argent_.

Mais j'ai du mal à m'expliquer pourquoi. Je suis peut-être trop pointilleux.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Terio :    Je crois que c'est comme je l'ai souligné dans la citation.   


> Si on veut insister sur l’idée de quantité ou de mesure.


Si tu dis « _de un dollar_ » c'est l'idée de mesure.  
Alors que  « _d'un dollar_ »... _un_ est un simple adjectif numéral.  Com_de deux / de cinq._

Enfin... je pense. Mais je ne suis pas grammairienne.


----------

